# Насколько аккордеон сложнее других инструментов?



## av473 (9 Дек 2014)

Такой вот вопрос: Везде читаю одно и то же: "Аккордеон - очень сложный инструмент". Сам не профессионал, в музыкальной школе на фортепиано благополучно забил, и поэтому кроме как на аккордеоне ни на чём толком играть не умею.

Можно спросить опытных профи: Вот к примеру аккордеон, он насколько сложнее чем например гитара, фортепиано или саксофон? Понятно, что сравнивать сложно, инструменты разные, но объективно наверное можно представить, что к примеру для того чтобы научиться играть на гитаре нужно столько то лет, а тому же самому человеку на аккордеоне и до того же самого уровня - столько то.

Пожалуйста, просветите, насколько же он все-таки сложен в сравнении?


----------



## vev (9 Дек 2014)

av473 (09.12.2014, 18:18) писал:


> Такой вот вопрос: Везде читаю одно и то же: "Аккордеон - очень сложный инструмент". Сам не профессионал, в музыкальной школе на фортепиано благополучно забил, и поэтому кроме как на аккордеоне ни на чём толком играть не умею.
> 
> Можно спросить опытных профи: Вот к примеру аккордеон, он насколько сложнее чем например гитара, фортепиано или саксофон? Понятно, что сравнивать сложно, инструменты разные, но объективно наверное можно представить, что к примеру для того чтобы научиться играть на гитаре нужно столько то лет, а тому же самому человеку на аккордеоне и до того же самого уровня - столько то.
> 
> Пожалуйста, просветите, насколько же он все-таки сложен в сравнении?


Ну как можно сравнивать совершенно разные инструменты?!
Заранее прошу прощения. Я не отношу себя к профессионалам, но ответ, скорее всего, этого и не требует. Он лежит на поверхности.
Аккордеон ничем не сложнее остальных и результаты его освоения будут пропорциональны времени, уделяемому освоению и желанию научиться играть на нем.


----------



## Dmvlad (9 Дек 2014)

vev (09.12.2014, 18:20) писал:


> поэтому кроме как на аккордеоне ни на чём толком играть не умею.


Ты играешь на одном из лучших инструментов в мире, пафосно? Да! и это так. не парься и играй на том, что будет всегда. Да. ..сложные времена для наших инструментов, но все возвращается(как демонстрирует история) и возвращается с определенного рода эволюцией. И не пытайся сравнивать, разные инструменты-разные возможности,. У тебя в руках хочешь ты этого или нет-маленький оркестр и это очень круто, а учитывая баяны и аккордеоны с возможностью синтезирования звука тем более.. Мое ЛИЧНОЕ ИМХО -все остальное ( разве кроме фортепьяно и органа особенно) рядом с баянами и аккордеонами не стоит никакого внимания.

P/S на гитаре я научился играть параллельно с баяном. на уровне трех аккордов за три дня, на уровне всех аккордов всех тональностей за месяц. Но играю на гитаре очень редко, раз в год-два по великим праздникам типа в походе или охоте и то если кто-либо взял с собой гитару. А вот баян... куплю новый хороший баян, а свой Рубин брошу в авто пусть болтается, езжу много, нужен как наркотик....


----------



## neil (9 Дек 2014)

Dmvlad ну про гитару ты зря, тут смотрел небольшой фильм про фламенко так там была фраза, что-то типа: "даже сам велики Пако Де Лусия умер учась" Так что скорее то чему ты научился на гитаре это лишь начало пути


----------



## vev (9 Дек 2014)

neil (09.12.2014, 21:15) писал:


> Dmvlad ну про гитару ты зря, тут смотрел небольшой фильм про фламенко так там была фраза, что-то типа: "даже сам велики Пако Де Лусия умер учась" Так что скорее то чему ты научился на гитаре это лишь начало пути


Предела в любой области знаний/искусства/ремесла не существует. Все мы до самой старости чему-то учимся и никогда не овладеем 100% знанием. Планида у нас такая 

Дима несколько перегнул, но в основном он прав: второй/третий/четвертый инструмент идет намнооого легче первого. То, что на аккордеоне надо было делать в школе и то, что сейчас делаю на ф-но и на гитаре (параллельно аккордеону ) по энергозатратам и, как ни странно, по качеству исполнения на выходе ни в какое сравнение не идет. На ф-но Ноктюрн Шопена до вполне пристойного уровня мне поддался меньше, чем за неделю и это при том, что я никогда раньше ф-но не занимался. 22 минуты в неделю общего ф-но не в счет.


----------



## Dmvlad (9 Дек 2014)

*vev*, 

Да. ..перегнул маленько... 42 года -никак от юношеского максимализма не могу уйти


----------

